#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: How much do licenses for reservoir analysis software typically cost?

## 024

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: How much do licenses for reservoir analysis software typically cost?

----------


## king1598

Would anyone happen to know the general price range a typical large O&G company like Exxon, Shell, or BP would pay for reservoir simulation softwares like Schlumbergers Petrel and Eclipse or Landmarks Nexus program? I know the costs vary due to different variables like contract length, size of the organization, and additional modules but a general range (cost per user, per year) would be very helpful for me to at least begin to map out the price ranges. Contacting the software companies directly didn't really lead anywhere. Any info would help even if it's from smaller E&P companies using the same or other reservoir simulation software.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

